# narigón, orejón, hocicón, Cabezón



## juortgon

Como se dicen en inglés estas palabras.. cuando uno lo quiere decir pesado??
Tengó un amigo que tiene la cabeza grande, y cuando uno está enojado le dice:
 ¡Ya cabezón apúrate!

porque, Big Head= Cabezón... ¿o no?

Gracias.


----------



## juortgon

ahh.. y para complementar... You are orjeón???.. significará.. tú estas orejón o eres orejón??


----------



## Timon

Big headed.. "I've got a big headed friend". Pero al hablar con tu amigo, seria, "Big head". El problema es que muchos de nosotros, utilizamos esta terminologia con un sentido ambiguo. Quizas tenemos una amigo de tez oscura y le decimos, "Negro" o "Negrito". Es mas en muchos casos termina siendo una demostracion de cariño pero el origen de ese apodo es despectivo. Quizas por eso hay quienes han preferido mantenerse al margen. Palabras como "pendejo" vulgar en Argentina para "niño" en otro pais de habla hispana puede ser un insulto mayor.....


----------



## juortgon

entonces.. no existe???.. poque Bif Headed.. no lo sé, porque si en español digo , ven para acá cabeza grande, no el lo mismo que decir cabezón.. este último suena más pesado.


----------



## Sparrow22

creo que esto lo tendria que contestar algun angloparlante..... he buscado y no he encontrado cómo decirlo en inglés. Esperemos ayuda de algún voluntario nativo


----------



## juortgon

ya pues, no hay orejones ni narigones que hablen inglés jejejej


----------



## mexusa

Qué dicha tener tantos sufijos en español! En EUA dicen, _big-nosed, big-headed, big-eared, big-mouthed. _Pero la verdad es que casi no es común.¡Y no intentes decírselo a un americano! En EUA existe tal hiper-sensibilidad a ser señalado por atributos físicos sobresalientes, que hasta decirle a tu amada "gordita" podría meterte en serios problemas.


----------



## irisheyes0583

No se si entiendo perfectamente lo que significa "cabezón" exactamente, pero en ingles tenemos la expresión "He has a big head", que quiere decir que alguien se cree mucho; que se cree la gran cosa; que es chulo o fanfarrón.

Nunca se dice "Come here, big head!" porque no suena bien (no tiene sentido). No es muy común llamar a alguien así, pero se puede decir "Come here, Mr. Cocky!", pero solo de un tono muy sarcástico y (espero) de broma...

Si lo que querés decir es que alguien es testarudo u obstinado, se dice que es “stubborn” o “pig-headed” o “bull-headed”. Yo diría, “You are so pig-headed!”. Como ya dije, no es muy común tratar a alguien de esta manera (porque no se usan adjetivos para nombres), pero se podría decir “Come here, Mr. Stubborn!” o algo así… pero, otra vez, ¡suena muy extraño!

Si no es lo que buscás, tal vez me podás dar más información sobre lo que quiere decir "cabezón" específicamente para que te pueda dar una traducción mejor...

(Si me he equivocado de cualquier forma, por favor, ¡corríjanme! )


----------



## Mei

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> No se si entiendo perfectamente lo que significa "cabezon" exactamente, pero en ingles tenemos la expresion "He has a big head", que quiere decir que alguien se cree mucho; que se cree la gran cosa; que es chulo o fanfarron.
> 
> No se dice "Come here, big head!" porque no suena bien (no tiene sentido), pero se puede decir "Come here, Mr. Cocky!", pero solo de un tono muy sarcastico y (espero) de broma...
> 
> Si no es lo que buscas, tal vez me podas dar mas informacion sobre lo que quiere decir "cabezon" especificamente para que te pueda dar una traduccion mejor...


 
cabezón - testarudo - headstrong


----------



## irisheyes0583

Mei said:
			
		

> cabezón - testarudo - headstrong


 Si, es lo que estaba pensando, pero lo que me confundió fue la traducción de “big head”, la que tiene un sentido específico en ingles… 

 Pero, ¡gracias por la aclaración, Mei!


----------



## Mei

> Pero, ¡gracias por la aclaración, Mei!


 
De nada.  




> Si, es lo que estaba pensando, pero lo que me confundió fue la traducción de “big head”, la que tiene un sentido específico en ingles…


 
Entonces este cabezón no es de "headstrong" sino de alguien con una cabeza muy grande. ¿Como lo dices en inglés? 

Saludos


----------



## nanchu

es una apodo en broma para alguien de cabeza de tamaño grande (cabezon), de orejas grandes (orejon) o tambien, nariz grande (narigon)

como los llaman??


----------



## Sparrow22

creo que el sentido que le quiere dar es más familiar, por ejemplo en argentina, los hombres suelen decirse entre sí: "Que tal cabezón, como andás???, asi que dudo que haya una traducción exacta pues son expresiones idiomáticas de cada país. No es el caso de cabezon = stubborn.


----------



## juortgon

jejje... parece que no se dicen ese tipo de cosas en inglés.. Headzón.. podría ser espanglish jjejeje.. al parecer no se dice.. muchas gracias..


----------



## Terry Mount

Irisheyes tiene razón.  Normalmente no usamos atributos físicos (especialmente si pueden tomarse como despectivos) para referirnos o dirigirnos a otros.

Fatso, Fatty, Tubby... si alguien es gordo.... pero no les aconsejo que se lo digan.

Dumbo...quizas si alguien tiene las orejas grandes, pero connota tambien "dumb" o estupido.

Popeye... si alguien tiene los ojos que están para salir de la cabeza.

Slim...si la persona está delgada...(este lo puedes decir sin insultar)...pero Skinny...no lo digas!

mmm
Nariz... no sé ... quizas algo con "beak."


----------



## juortgon

continua.. esta bien.. eso solo para saber.. cuando se lo digan a alguien


----------



## Terry Mount

Normalmente, lo dicen los niños para tormentar a sus niños-enemigos o cuando están fastidiados.

Aunque he dicho que estos son o pueden ser insultos (la mayoría) realmente depende de (como siempre) del contexto. He conocido a dos hombres a quienes les decian todos "Popeye" y "Skinny." Todo el mundo les decían así ... 

Ahora estamos tan "politicamente correctos" que supongo que la tradicion de estos apodos se esta perdiendo o ya esta perdida.


----------



## juortgon

ya.. coloca esos sobrenombres?? ok. gracias.. con sutraduccion


----------



## Ratona

Hola juortgon,

Para usar un sobrenombre hay que conocer bien a la persona, a menos que quiera ofendarla.

Según tu ejemplo, alguien puede llamarme "shortarse" (porque soy bajita) o tengo un amigo que es pelirrojo y muy alto, le llamo el "ginger giant"

Entre un cierto grupo de amigas nos llamamos "ugly", "bitch", etc. 

Creo que la norma es llamar la gente por apodos que son bromas sin fundamentos (ugly) o que son atribuitos generales y no se van a enojarse (shortarse).

Espero que sea útil

¿Que te parecen éstos?:

Cabezón: "Come on, get that fat head of yours out the door, we're late!"
Hocicón:  "Come on gobby/gobshite, we're late!"


----------



## agromusica

de como se usan estas palabras cambia mucho de pais a pais. Tambien en español la mayoria de ellas no se toman de buen modo. Yo creo que solo "cabezon" se utiliza de forma cariñosa para llamar a los amigos, porque no es tan grave. 
Me acuerdo de mi infancia que al decirle a alguno "Orejón o "narigon" por lo general no se lo tomaban bien, por más amigos que fueran.

En mexico algunas mamas llaman "panzón" a sus niños de cariño. Tambien entre amigos. No es grave.

Saludos


----------



## juortgon

quiero los sobrenombre que ofenden con el físico.. la idea es ofender..  jejejej


----------



## tmoore

Creo como dice Ratona," Fat head" es lo mas aproximado a "cabezon"


----------



## juortgon

alguien mas quiere aportar a esto??


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Ya que estamos hablando de pelirrojos además de cabezones... les cuento que a mi primo que tiene el pelo rojo le decían los adultos "*Carrot-top*". No le gustó para nada, pero se lo decían a veces para fastidiar.

A niños pequeños a veces les decían "*Peanut*" (Cacahuate)....

A uno le decían "*Goat*" porque tenía cabra y carreta y siempre andaba con ellos.

A otro le decían "*Luck*"... no sé por qué.

A otro le decían "*Lightning*" porque nunca hacía nada rápido.


----------



## mgarey

Hola juortgon,
¿Qué tal éstos?

-dumbo (para orejones) refiere al elefante con las orejas enormes de Disney

-pumpkin head (cabezón)

no puedo pensar en nada para la naríz (quizá porque si alguien me lo llamara lloraría ;-)

-four eyes (gafotas)

Un detalle cultural...no creo que expresiones como éstas se usen tanto en EE.UU. como en otros países.  Somos más "thin-skinned" en este sentido.  Muchas personas lo interpretarían como un insulto.

Un detalle personal...

Me acuerdo la primera vez que salí con un tío español.  Le pregunté si le gustaba mi vestido.  Respondió que no le gustó el color y que otro estilo me hubiera quedado mejor.  ¡Estaba en un estado de choque!
Me pasó lo mismo la primera vez que me dijo, "anda GORDA, dame un beso"  ;-) 

Siendo estadounidense, no sabía como tomarlo.  En mi país, sería casi un insulto personal llamarle a alguien orejones (por sus orejas enormes - jeje) pero entre amiguetes quizá...  

No sé... son normas culturales bastante distintas.  
Aquí, casi todos los hombres han aprendido el refán, "It looks really good on you!"  Y lo usan con nostroas si it looks good on us o no, ¿sabes?  

Bueno, adiós pumpkin head!
Michelle


----------



## juortgon

Muy buenas respuestas.. jejejej.. Pero quería saber si lo usaban.. saludos....
 Es un foro increible...lo merjor de la red..


----------



## Orgullomoore

Pero ni que fuera tan complicado...claro que uno puede decir "big head", "big nose", "big mouth" hasta sin la "ed" y tiene sentido. Esos sobrenombres que dicen arriba son muy especificos


----------



## Terry Mount

Creo que alguien ya dijo esto...pero sí decimos que alguien "has the big head"...lo cual indica que se cree...que es muy presumido...muy orgulloso de algún logro o alguna característica (como el ser muy guapo/a, tener muy buen cuerpo).  [Como sí toda esa presunción se le hubiera subido a la cabeza, la cual luego se hinchó mogullón.]


----------



## Orgullomoore

Bueno, les comento que hay un chicano por ahi a quien le decimos "heavy head" en ingles y "cabezon" en espanol porque siempre tiene su cabeza tirada a un lado...insinuamos que es tan pesada su cabeza que no la puede mantener en medio...


----------



## Timon

Amigo Juorgton.
Queres insultos? Algo como, " You huge tub of lard!" algo mas fuerte o algo mas fino??


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Ha! Had forgotten all about the one, Timon! You huge (fat) tub of lard!

And "Schnoz" (for big nose)....

(and I always thought 'punkin head' or 'punkin' was an affectionate name for any child.


----------



## Timon

There's always *knuckle head - cabeza de chorlito //** air head - cabeza hueca // **pilsbury dough boy - niño gordo  (en referencia a una marca) // Fatso - Gordo *

*Mr. Chaz* - I do agree that "punkin" or "pumkin" can be used as an affectionate name, but if my memory doesn't fail me. If I were to call my wife "Punkin Head", I may end up with multiple fractures. 
I can find out, but don't know if I'll be able to respond.


----------



## HollyH

agromusica said:
			
		

> En mexico algunas mamas llaman "panzón" a sus niños de cariño. Tambien entre amigos. No es grave.



y qué quiere decir?  algo de pan?  o pantelones?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

panzón= el que tiene una gran panza... (panza=vientre)
Pero en el sentido de gordura, no de embarazo... ja ja ja


----------



## juortgon

Claro insultos, pero con su traducción. ya que al parecer no se Molestan por Cosas Físicas..


----------



## Timon

I remembered another one *Snot-nosed*

*Adjective*

*1*. Used colloquially of one who is overly conceited or arrogant; "a snotty little scion of a degenerate family"-Laurent Le Sage; "they're snobs--stuck-up and uppity and persnickety".


----------



## rreff

Un consejo por los hispanohablantes hace mucho caso a lo que conseja mexusa, el esta en el clavo


----------



## HollyH

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> panzón= el que tiene una gran panza... (panza=vientre)
> Pero en el sentido de gordura, no de embarazo... ja ja ja



gracias!


----------



## Timon

El pilsbury dough boy  es un niño de masa(pilsbury- la marca). Es representado por un muñeco gordo de color blanco (aparentemente hecho con masa leudada) vestido de cocinero. Es *Gordo *por donde lo mires!!!


----------



## gian_eagle

si pues, en inglés no hacen muchas connotaciones conrespecto a partes del cuerpo.

un ejemplo de ello es una serie animada de MTV de los 90 llamada "The head", y en español lo tradujeron como "El cabezón", de un alien que habita en la cabeza de un muchacho a manera de simbionte y que le otorga poderes.


----------



## gian_eagle

otro ejemplo es la traducción del nombre "Doug Funnie", protagonista de la serie animada "Doug" serializada en Nickelodeon y Disney, en español se tradujo como "Doug Narinas" (por la gran nariz que tiene dicho personaje).


----------



## Timon

Y lo de Beavis and Butthead.  Yo pense que el ultimo venia por "cabeza de traste".


----------



## gian_eagle

alguien se acuerda de la traducción de la serie de television (comedia) de los "Coneheads"??? (son los mismos productores de The Real Ghostbusters)


----------



## juortgon

al parcer los sobrenonmbres y el objetivo de ellos, es bastante diferente LOL


----------



## Timon

Sin lugar a dudas. Yo a mi hija le digo "negrita". Es una expresion de cariño. A mi mujer la abrazo y le digo " Como anda mi negra linda?". Si eso mismo se lo decis a una mujer en EEUU se te enfurece. Aca se habla mucho de comprar y vender jugadores de football, basquet, rugby, etc. Yo un dia hablando con una señora le dije que seria lindo poder comprar a Jordan para un equipo Argentino. Me miro con una cara!!! Cuando le explique lo de la terminologia pudimos volver a hacer las paces.. Son diferencias culturales. Cualuiera de los dos extremos son malos....


----------



## gian_eagle

otras expresiones cariñosas son: mi cholita, mi chinita, mi morenita...


----------



## Terry Mount

No olviden "Egghead" para alguien que tiene la cabeza en forma de huevo... o si simplemente tonto o simple.

Tambien,"Jughead" el amigo de Archie.

Y en "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" uno de los personajes se referia a sus sobrinos (politicos) como "the No-neck Monsters".  Creo que fue "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof."


----------



## gian_eagle

ahi si no entiendo bien porqué "Jughead" lo traducen como "torombolo"...

que significan esos dos términos???


----------



## juortgon

Una vez, alguien me dijo... You are a craped face?.. que quizo decir, Eres un cara gagada... suena chistoso. jejeje


----------



## Mr. Chaz

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> ahi si no entiendo bien porqué "Jughead" lo traducen como "torombolo"...
> 
> que significan esos dos términos???


 
Supongo que "Jughead" se refiere a la forma de la cabeza...que tiene forma de Jug...o "cántaro"...pero infiere que la persona es un tonto.  Otra posibilidad es que la cabeza es hueca como un cántaro vacío.

No encuentro "Torombolo" en mi diccionario...quizas es onomatopéyico (sonido que se produce golpeando un cántaro vacío).  Todo esto es pura conjetura.


----------



## drrickh

Un minuto después de leer esto, estaba leyendo Facebook y un amigo le dijo "feliz cumpleaños...have fun and be safe big head" jajaja


----------

